# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  الفرق بين البنت والولد ..هـع ..

## زهرة الريف

الفرق بين البنت والولد ..هـع .. :toung: 


هـــآـآيؤـؤ ..
شوـوفوـوـاـا ـالفرق بين ـالولد ـوـالبنت في بـ ع ـض ـالتصرفآات ..

اذا هم معصبين::
البنت .. تقطع كل علاقاتها بأهل البيت وتروح لغرفتها 
وتقفل الباب وتاخذ كتاب شعر وتقراه ولا تشوف فلم 
درامي ولا تبكي 
الولد.. يكسر ويضرب الي قدامه ويصفق بالباب 
ويفرفر بالسياره -زين ماسوى حادث.. 
************ 
اذا كانواطفشانين::
البنت.. تقعد على الكمبيوتر ولا تفرفر ب هالقنوات 
ولا تقرقر على التلفون.. 
الولد.. يستلم هالسياره يتهجول ويجول ولا يخلي شارع ماراحة يروح لمجمع ونتم تعرفون الباقي.. 
****************** 
اذا بينادون أمهم::
البنت .. امي - ماما - مامي - مام- ماميتوا.. 
الولد .. يوووووووووه يمممممه وييييييييينك .. 
******************* 
اذا يبون فلوس:: 
البنت.. من أمها تغسل المواعين وتنظف المطبخ ولا تخلى شى فى البيت مارتبتة 
ومن أبوها ترتب أوراقه ولا تصلح له شاي ولا قهوه .. 
الولد.. بالطقاق والهواش.. 
*********** 
اذا هم فرحانين :: 
البنت..تمشي وتوزع أبتسامات 
الولد.. يعشي اخوانه واخواته <~مسوي فيهآ كريمـ  
**********
اذا هم بيروحون لمناسبه..
البنت.. تفرفر بالسواق لين تلقى لبس مناسب 
وتقعد قدام المرايه ساعتين تلطخ على وجهها وتحوس هالشوشه 
هذا اذا ما كان أربع ساعات .. بس  :toung: 
الولد ..يلبس ثوبه وشماغه او جينز ويبخ بالعطر ويمشي.. 
**************** 
اذا كانوا جوعانين .. 
البنت .. تطلب من المطعم أو تسوى له .. 
الولد.. يرفس أخته ولاهي صاقعه بسابع جدار من العنف 
خخخ .. :wavetowel2:

----------

هدوء الغرام (05-03-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*هذا جوابي بالفصيح* 
*كل ما يقال هذا صحيح* 
*الأبن معرف بالغضب* 
*والبنت تـُعرف بالصريخ* 
*الموضوع يعرفـنـا الفرق*  
*ولــو نعرفـه جـداً مُريــح* 
*موضوع راق لي و أعجبني تحياتيــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ااكثر شي عجبني اادا يبغو فلوس ههههههههههههه
راق لي طرحك الطريف الواقعي خيه..
موفقه لكل خير 
بنتظارك بكل جديد وظريف 
مودتي~

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عن جد  صدق من قال ...*

*طرح حلوو* 

*يسلمو*

----------


## ...وغابت الشمس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه
كل الشكر لك على الطرح الحلو
تحياتي

----------

